# bat datei die ein Java-Programm ausführt



## Knödel (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein funktionierendes Programm. Es läuft auf jedenfalls im JavaEditor und im Eclipse. (Die Klasse über die ich es starte heißt Main)

Ich möchte es jetzt ohne einen Editor laufen lassen, sprich mit ner .bat Datei starten.

cd ".."
javaw -clathpath =D:/Software/bin/SeminarEditor" Main
pause

ich bekomme nun aber immer die Fehlermeldung "Could not create the java virtual maschine"

Kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## chibisuke (8. Januar 2004)

Das wundert mich bei dem Classpath auch net ;-)

in dem classpath da musst du auch die standart bibliotheken der JVM einbinden...
normalerweise liegen sie irgendwo unter c:\j2sdk1.x.x_xx\ wo genau weiß ich aber net auswendig, da fragste am besten jene hier die java nicht nur ab und zu mal benutzen.


----------



## Knödel (8. Januar 2004)

Und wie schreib ich das dann?

cd ".."
javaw -clathpath =D:/2sdk1.x.x_xx\      und was mach ich mit dem rest?
Ich muss ja wohl beide Quellen angeben?
Ich hab da irgendwie noch nicht so den durchblick


----------



## chibisuke (8. Januar 2004)

Die pfade werden durch ; auseinander gehalten...

".;c:\j2...;..."

Außerdem heißt es nicht clathpath sondern classpath, denn gehöhrt das = zeichen DIREKT an das classpath argument dran geschoben, ohne leerzeichen....

und wenn deine klasse in einem package ist musst du den packagenamen natürlich anführen.. alles klar?


----------



## Knödel (8. Januar 2004)

Ich hab's jetzt mal so eingegeben, kommt aber immer noch could not create the java....

cd ".."
javaw -classpath= c:/j2sdk1.4.2_03;d:/Gruppe18/Code/SeminarEditor/Main
pause


was kann ich denn noch ändern?


----------



## TheDuke (8. Februar 2004)

Sollten in Deinen Pfadangaben nicht Backslashes \ stehen anstatt Slashes /.?


----------

